# Getting my PC to join my airport extreme wireless network



## Beth31 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi

I have a Mac Powerbook G4 which happily connects to the internet via an airport extreme base station but I cannot get my PC to do the same. 

The PC detects the wireless network but won't accept the password I enter, which is a regular alpha-numeric combination. It apparently wants a password which is '40 bits or 104 bits...and is entered as 5 or 13 ascii characters or 10 or 26 hexadecimal characters.' I've no idea what this means or how to make the PC happy. 

I cannot change the airport password as the Airport Utility on the Mac always gives me a ~6753 error message when I try to configure it either manually or automatically which means I am basically locked out of making any changes. 

Help!
Beth


----------



## gsahli (Jul 22, 2008)

"Passwords" are interpreted differently by different computers. The real thing is the hexadecimal passkey, 26 digits. Can you see that in the Airport Admin?


----------



## ThomasG33K (Jul 22, 2008)

Just to elaborate. On your mac can you:

1. Navigate to /Applications/Utilities

2. Click on Airport Utility

3. Wait for your base stations to show up on the menu

4. Click the Airport Base Station and then click the configure button

5. Enter your _small password_ for your airport. 

6. After the Airport Extreme admin menu comes up, Click the icon that says Password with a Lock. 

7. You should find a *long password* that has numbers and letters all in uppercase.

After you write down your *Long Password*. Go to your PC and type in the *Long password*. Hopefully you will connect.


----------

